
OpenNebula + Firecracker: the future of on-premises Serverless Computing - amarti
https://opennebula.io/opennebula-firecracker-building-the-future-of-on-premises-serverless-computing/
======
necovek
Ah, wonderful — a mix of full VMs, micro-VMs and system containers through LXD
— how did I miss what OpenNebula is doing so far?

(System containers used by LXD provide better isolation compared to docker
containers more widely used)

~~~
amarti
We've always been a bit shy, you know... :)

